# General > Classified Marketplace >  Lee Reloading Equipment

## natertot

Hey Everyone,

I don't like to advertise this via forums, but I am a Lee Precision dealer. As such, I'm starting to acquire too much used, discontinued, or unclaimed special order items. I'm going to list them here and update the list as I find items and as they sale. PM me for prices, but do NOT pm me for things not listed. I do not want to generate business via the forum, only to get rid of some stuff that needs to go.

5% of the sales will go to the Dept. of Caring fund. For those that don't know what that is, it is a fund that our forum has to assist members during genuine hardships. This fund is managed by the moderators (Crash, particularly) and has helped many of our members. I figured this would be a "tripod" of benefit. I get rid of some stuff and recoup a little money, members get a chance at some good equipment, and the DOC gets some more funds to help out a person/family during trying times.

Just for clarification. 
New means brand new and never used. All original packaging is present, but the item may have been opened.
New (Demo) means the item is brand new, but was assembled for pictures or demonstration purposes. For dies, no more than 100rds were loaded on the set.
Used means the items were used. Some markings may be present and some or all the original packaging is missing. All used items are in good working order.

----------


## natertot

Updated list!

See post 19

----------


## natertot

See post 19 for updated list.

----------


## Rick

Thank you for your generous DOC donation. And just to set the record straight, Crash handles the whole thing, lock, stock and barrel (get it? reloading?). I earn no credit in that regard.

----------


## natertot

> That you for your generous DOC donation. And just to set the record straight, Crash handles the whole thing, lock, stock and barrel (get it? reloading?). I earn no credit in that regard.


Thanks Rick, and thinks Crash for handling the lock, stock, and barrel.

----------


## natertot

See post 19 for updated list.

----------


## Pepper

how much are the 9mm dies .please

----------


## natertot

See post 19 for updated list.

----------


## hunter63

Learned something today....was looking at the .45 APC die set....and brass....but didn't know what .45 GAP was?....so looked it up.
.45 Glock Auto Pistol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.45_GAP

Looks like the brass (.45 GAP?)is just a tad shorter than .45 APC?

Needing a set for the .45 APC.

----------


## kyratshooter

What the .45 GAP is, is a go#&*!@# nescience to any reloader that ever picked a piece of brass up at a range!

Truly the perfect solution to a problem that never existed except in the sick mind of a Glock lover.

There was a time when a .45 was a .45 and when you picked them up and ran them through the tumbler you just loaded them.  Now you have to check ever G@!*&% one of them for case length, and primer size like you had scrambled up .380 and 9mm or gotten your .357 and .38spl cases mixed up.

The difference is that when you find a .357 in the range brass you smile and say "that's  good one" and put it in a different box.

When you find a GAP case you just mumble "Another D%^$ GAP!" and throw it away.

----------


## natertot

Nothing I disagree with Kyrat. Sooo true!

----------


## ClovisMan

Still have this:

New (Demo) .40S&W/10mm 3 die set

Price?

----------


## natertot

See post 19 for updated list.

----------


## Williepete

Do you by chance still have the 500 45 cases left?  


Bill

----------


## kyratshooter

> Do you by chance still have the 500 45 cases left?  
> 
> 
> Bill


Natertot is working some odd hours Bill.  He checks in daily though.  Why don't you also shoot him a PM so it will alert him to your question.

----------


## hunter63

Note those look like GAP cases...shorter than .45 APC.

----------


## Williepete

> Natertot is working some odd hours Bill.  He checks in daily though.  Why don't you also shoot him a PM so it will alert him to your question.


Thanks karat. I guess also I should have put apc after the 45.  Boy a guy just can't keep up with everything any more.  It's awful getting old and forgetful.

----------


## natertot

I still have them, they are .45 GAP. I also have some others odds and ends. Perhaps I can find a little time and come up with a new list.

----------


## natertot

Okay everyone, here is a new list. I have ended the business, although it was good for a while. Prices reflect mark down and include shipping to lower 48. If you are in an unattached state, I will look into shipping for you. Not available for shipping outside of the US. All items are new in the box unless otherwise stated. I will entertain trade offers (send pm) and will discount multiple items. As always 5% to the DOC fund. First come, first served. These are cross posted to other sites so understand that you maybe next in line here, but not overall. Thanks Everyone!

Rifle 3-die sets
45/70 Govt 90561 $28
7.62x39 90565 $28
7x57 Mauser 90541 $28
303 British 90547 $28
22 Hornet 90500 $28
25-06 Rem (Deluxe die set) 90605 $35
7.5x54MAS (2 die set - lightly used) 90246 $20

Pistol 3-die sets
25 Auto 90568 $28
32 Auto/7.65 Browning 90622 $28
32 S&W 90696 $28
32 S&W Long/32 Colt New Police 90624 $28
38 Short and Long Colt 90276 $28
38 S&W/38 Colt New Police 90569 $28
41 Rem Mag 90628 $28
45 Colt 90514 $28
9mm Makarov 90176 $28
10mm Auto 90566 $28

Pistol 4-die Sets
38Spl/.357 Mag 90964 $40
Lee .45 GAP 4-die set with Lee Case Length Gage and 500 pieces of brand new brass $100

Pistol Case Length Gauge w/ shell holder for Lee Trimming tools $4 Each
32 S&W Long (2 available)
38 S&W
38 Super
41 Mag
44 Special
45 Colt
454 Casull
460 S&W
480 Ruger
9mm Makarov
10mm Auto

Rifle Case Length Gauge w/ shell holder for Lee Trimming tools $4 Each
22 Hornet
220 Swift
22/250 Rem
284 Win
300 Win Mag
300 Savage
30/40 Krag
303 British
32/20 WCF
338 Win Mag
44/40
6.5 Carcano
7x57 Mauser
7.5x54 MAS
7.5 Swiss
7.65 Mauser
7.7 Jap
8x57 Mauser

Misc Items
Die Rack 90680 $8
Liquid Alox 90177 (2 bottles) $9
Resizing Lube 90006 (2 tubes) $5
Zip Trim 90899 $17
Clear powder hopper w/ cover for Lee Auto Disk (NOT Pro Auto Disk) $3
Carbide Sizing Die for .45ACP, .45Auto Rim, and .45Win Mag 90532 $19
Universal shell holder set 90197 $24
Hand priming tool shell holder set 90198 $14
Auto Disk Riser 90041 $6
Double Disk Kit 90195 $10
Blank Bases 90571 $9
Precision Melter 90021 $32
12ga 1oz slug mold 90281 $22
.356 102 gr mold (for .380/9mm) $18
Self Tight Rings 90534 (2 sets) $5
Lock Ring Eliminator 90063 (2 sets) $21

----------


## Ralph Rotten

I gotta favorite couple that I buy my Lee dies n such from at the gun shows.  They travel about and I always like their selection best (they carry other stuff too.)

----------

